# Big W



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

After receiving the big W catalogue for this week I noticed that the Berkley Gulps have been rolled back to $6.84 this is pretty good if you ask me. This rollback is a permanent price change. Also the fireline has been rolledback to $20. This was in the QLD catalogue so I don't know if anyone else will get it as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice

Thanks for the heads up 

Cheers


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

$20 for the line is cheap i think for braid


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Is Big W cutting back on their fishing tackle ? Up here at Coffs they seem to have reduced their range to about half what it was a few months ago.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks also will duck down there on my next day off :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sulo said:


> Is Big W cutting back on their fishing tackle ? Up here at Coffs they seem to have reduced their range to about half what it was a few months ago.


they're doin the same thing down here mate


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

There gos my wallet again.....need more gulps....Cheers for the heads up about bigw


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks the goods, I will have to get there and stock up on some more Gulp.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Big W irritate me, every time they have a 20-30% off fishing gear sale, by the time I get there, all the good stuff (ie killer tomatoes) are gone and it seems to take them weeks to replenish anything after it sells out.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Duane said:


> Big W irritate me, every time they have a 20-30% off fishing gear sale, by the time I get there, all the good stuff (ie killer tomatoes) are gone and it seems to take them weeks to replenish anything after it sells out.


 I reckon a lot of their selection has been pretty weedy for awhile,sale or not.Maybe its just here.I've been doing ok finding bargains at BCF lately.I don't always get to afford top of the range stuff but they seem to have specials on fairly regularly. 
Oh and noooo ,I have no affiliation with BCF or anyone else. :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

sulo said:


> I reckon a lot of their selection has been pretty weedy for awhile,sale or not.


My local BigW has a pretty good range, wouldnt touch the combos of course but a huge variety of gulp minnows keeps me happy.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

noticed on a recent trip, the addition to big w of a 'bouy marker', a sealed hourglass shaped thing (bright orange) which would be perfact for an anchor rope on the yak - $15 i think??


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i will have to go a have a look, however i am in vic


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

grimo82 said:


> noticed on a recent trip, the addition to big w of a 'bouy marker', a sealed hourglass shaped thing (bright orange) which would be perfact for an anchor rope on the yak - $15 i think??


Do you mean one of these ?










It works a treat though I'm thinking of cutting off the plastic tie off points and riveting a cleat of some sort on as it's a bit harsh on the rope.


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

I've found Big W one of the cheapest places to buy gear. Sure, you may have to sacrifice selection but for main stream things like Gulps and hooks you just can't go wrong.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

sulo said:


> Is Big W cutting back on their fishing tackle ? Up here at Coffs they seem to have reduced their range to about half what it was a few months ago.


Not sure if that is the case, they have just increaseed the space dedicated to fishing here from 2 and a bit to 4 rows, so I don't reckon it's a national move to decrease the tackle stocks


----------



## buddahbelly (Mar 18, 2008)

Visited big W in Mudgee over easter and they seemed to be clearing out most of their fishing gear. Picked up 16 packs of berkley sp and 12 pacs of berkley jig heads for under $100.SWMBO was not impressed but I was.


----------

